# Loki



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks good to me.

Do you know for sure that he has some wolf in him?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

T- said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Do you know for sure that he has some wolf in him?


Thankies. 

I was told he has some percentage on his daddys side, I believe it
but I really don't care if he is a hybrid or not really...he is so pretty
either way. I think he has some Sibe and German Shepherd in him
myself.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is his mom...and that's his Dad's big head in the picture as well.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

his parents are beautiful!!! SO is Loki. I had a Dingo Lab mix when I was younger~~best dog EVER!! He could climb trees and clear 6 foot fences!! No scanner or I would post pics!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> his parents are beautiful!!! SO is Loki. I had a Dingo Lab mix when I was younger~~best dog EVER!! He could climb trees and clear 6 foot fences!! No scanner or I would post pics!


Yes, his parents were lookers! Thank you! Oh wow, wish I could
see pics...a dog that climbs trees, WOW!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He's pretty!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

How long have you had him?

Wolf hybrid riiiiiiight, just because a dog is part Husky or GSD does not mean its part wolf :stupid: sorry but you were lied to.

Anyway he is cute.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> How long have you had him?
> 
> Wolf hybrid riiiiiiight, just because a dog is part Husky or GSD does not mean its part wolf :stupid: sorry but you were lied to.
> 
> Anyway he is cute.


Not too terribly long, he's only two months but I've had him
longer than My weenie dog.

Like I stated if he does have some wolf in him AT ALL it is a very
small percentage, besides I didn't go out looking for a hybrid,
I said "Oh what a pretty dog needing a home!" and thus I accquired
him. Don't matter what he is mixed with imo, lol. BTW, I know
just because a dog is part GSD or husky doesn't mean it's part wolf,lmao,
one of the parent was said to have some in it. I don't care if I was
lied to really.

Thanks.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Purple Poodle said:


> How long have you had him?
> 
> Wolf hybrid riiiiiiight, just because a dog is part Husky or GSD does not mean its part wolf :stupid: sorry but you were lied to.
> 
> Anyway he is cute.


Is it absolutely necessary to call someone a liar a. you've never met b. not here to defend themselves c. it doesn't matter?

The owner of Loki is here, she is a fellow forum member... and the only thing you can muster up to say is she has been lied to and come-off as "pffft that's impossible"... as if there have NEVER BEEN wolf hybrids? You do know that there have been...

Seriously people... you can state that you think it's unlikely that it's a wolf hybrid but we are all adults here and we can all tell when someone is being a jerk, or trying to come off as one... what's the benefit? If you don't think it's a wolf just say "I'd be doubtful it's a wolf but either way if you are happy that's cool". Instead of the "riiiiiiight" attitude and the ":stupid:" indicating she must be crazy for even considering a dog could be part wolf.

This is a *friendly forum* and I`m tightening up on attacks of members be it direct or indirect!!! We are ALL FRIENDS HERE. There is no point to try to prove someone wrong and make them feel bad, seriously.... come on!!

I don't want to say we need to all post like we are in elementary school and be nice kids to each other we are adults and can disagree like adults but the childish attitudes from people here need to simmer down!

All this is NOT aimed at you Purple Poodle but it's just fresh now and this was a good place to use your lil reply as an example..


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh and 20 years ago or so my Grandfather had a wolf hybrid :bootyshake:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Not too terribly long, he's only two months but I've had him
> longer than My weenie dog.
> 
> Like I stated if he does have some wolf in him AT ALL it is a very
> ...


I have to admire you MM.
When I had my first baby,there is no way I would have managed as many dogs as you.
It must be a challenge to make sure,that everybody gets their fair share,


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I have to admire you MM.
> When I had my first baby,there is no way I would have managed as many dogs as you.
> It must be a challenge to make sure,that everybody gets their fair share,



Well my husband helps me a lot with the baby, he has a stay
at home job (computer repair) as of now, and they all get their
fair share and plenty of love and care. In my spare time I play 
with them, take them out to my moms for visits, playdates,
and I had to take Loki to the vet for ticks...ugh!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Having your husband work from home must help a lot.
BTW...how is the little one?
How about some new pictures?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Having your husband work from home must help a lot.
> BTW...how is the little one?
> How about some new pictures?


You have no idea,lol!
She is fine and I'll get some more pics!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

T- said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to call someone a liar a. you've never met b. not here to defend themselves c. it doesn't matter?
> 
> The owner of Loki is here, she is a fellow forum member... and the only thing you can muster up to say is she has been lied to and come-off as "pffft that's impossible"... as if there have NEVER BEEN wolf hybrids? You do know that there have been...
> 
> ...


Not meaning to be a jerk but it irritates the crap out of me to see people like Brit post about their "new" dogs. I just need to stop coming here or any forum for that matter.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Not meaning to be a jerk but it irritates the crap out of me to see people like Brit post about their "new" dogs. I just need to stop coming here or any forum for that matter.



I'm ADOPTING my dogs!
It's not even worth it to argue, so what if I have 50 dogs, as
long as they are properly cared for or even if do re-home them
due to it didn't work out, at least they are not in a pound or being 
euthanized. I carefully screened the people as well who adopted
the dogs that didn't work out and ya know what? I am still
in contact with them, hell I even got pictures the other day.

My Life. My Business. Thanks.

I'm not here to start trouble at all, I just knew something was 
going to be said of course like I discussed earlier with, Todd.

BTW, Scooter is the only dog I ever really bought, he didn't come
from the best breeder either, but hey I love my ugly flawed dog
that will never see a show ring...and he's not going anywhere. 

Sorry If I sound like a jerk, but I'm tired of people getting on 
my case about what is my business, when I am hundreds
or thousands of miles away from you.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Purple Poodle said:


> Not meaning to be a jerk but it irritates the crap out of me to see people like Brit post about their "new" dogs. I just need to stop coming here or any forum for that matter.


She said it wasn't new :fish: I don't have a reason to call her a liar and think it is... I told her to post her dog!! She was afraid of people being mad.. I guess I just don't get why people are mad as long as it's taken care of :whoo:

If you have something personally against her or her dog then maybe it best to put her on ignore? Like I said, this wasn't meant to target you as a bad person just show an example that we can all be "nicer"... if you got nothing nice to say maybe we shouldn't say anything  kind of thing.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry I really don't want to argue or ignore anyone, etc. I just
wish everyone could be friends and get along and not look for 
things to argue about.

As long as the dogs I have/rehomed are cared for is all that matters to
me and should to anyone...


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!! Very beautiful!! I would like to see a pictures when Loki is full grown. The parents are both beautiful too.


----------

